#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Облачное хранилище

## Игорь Бабиченков

Мнoгo лeт пишу стихи. Ecть y меня и poмaн в cтиxax Hyтpo. Haшёл тaкoe издaтeльcтвo, чтo книги в пeчaтнoм и элeктpoннoм видe oни издaдyт бecплaтнo и oбecпeчaт peклaмy и пpoдaжи. Ceбe oт пpoдaж вoзьмyт тoлькo 30%. Ho пpoблeмa в тoм, чтo пo пoчтe oни нe пpинимaют тeкcты, a тoлькo фaйлaми. Coздaть фaйл, я дyмaю, cyмeю, a вoт кaк oтпpaвить--вoпpoc. Coвeтyют чepeз oблaчный фaйлooбмeнник. Я c этoй тeмoй нe знaкoм пoкa и бecпoкoит то, чтo pyкoпиcь пoпaдёт в чyжиe pyки и ктo-нибyдь пpиcвoит мой тpyд. Kaк быть? Пoдcкaжитe! Cпacибo!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

По электронной почте.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2020)

----------


## Игорь Бабиченков

> По электронной почте.


В том и дело, что по электронной почте никак. Я же написал, что только файлами принимают. По электронной почте-то я знаю как отправлять, но этот вариант отпадает. И знакомый настройщик-компьютерщик, как назло в длительной командировке. Можно было бы позвонить ему, но глухой.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В том и дело, что по электронной почте никак. Я же написал, что только файлами принимают. По электронной почте-то я знаю как отправлять, но этот вариант отпадает. И знакомый настройщик-компьютерщик, как назло в длительной командировке. Можно было бы позвонить ему, но глухой.


К электронному сообщению можно прикрепить файл. Если совсем паранойя, можно дополнительно зашифровать сообщение, хотя все современные сервисы электронной почты используют шифрование. Если издательство не пользуется электронной почтой, можно спросить, пользуются ли они Telegram и отправить файл через него. Если совсем паранойя, можно использовать секретный чат.

А вообще, я бы не тревожился так на эту тему. Сейчас в интернете столько графомании, что вероятность того, что кто-то захочет присвоить ваш труд, невелика.

И наконец, если это действительно важно для вас, можете перед тем, как отправлять вашу рукопись, зарегистрировать авторские права на неё, чтобы в случае, если кто-то захочет её присвоить, было проще доказать в суде, что автор — вы.

----------


## Aion

> Я c этoй тeмoй нe знaкoм пoкa и бecпoкoит то, чтo pyкoпиcь пoпaдёт в чyжиe pyки и ктo-нибyдь пpиcвoит мой тpyд. Kaк быть? Пoдcкaжитe! Cпacибo!


Ну есть такой ресурс: стихи.ру. Опубликованное там автоматически защищается авторским правом. Зарегистрируйтесь и опубликуйте свой роман там.

----------


## Кирилчо

Вам лучше найти хороший файлообменник, через него можете передавать свои рукописи. Все действующие файлообменники, собирают опытные программисты, и все лазейки они тщательно закрывают. Проверить файлообменники можно по параметрам, функциям ну и главное по скорости передаваемых файлов, после этого нужно проверить обратную связь, и если всё работает, то смело можете передавать свои рукописи. Я свои файлы храню и передаю на сайте (fex.net) для меня он удобный и хорошо справляется с большими файлами, в том числе и рукописями. Но есть и другие хорошие файлообменники, вам самим надо выбирать, какой для вас будит удобней.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну есть такой ресурс: стихи.ру. Опубликованное там автоматически защищается авторским правом. Зарегистрируйтесь и опубликуйте свой роман там.


Любое созданное произведение автоматически охраняется авторским правом, сложность представляет доказательство, что текст принадлежит автору, в частности, что опубликованный текст ранее никем не публиковался.

В договоре на сайте Стихи.ру указано лишь, что «Интернет-компания обязуется способствовать соблюдению авторских прав Пользователя» и в то же время «не несет ответственности за возможные убытки и нежелательные последствия, а также упущенную выгоду, понесенные Пользователем в результате пользования услугами Интернет-компании.» Максимум, они могут подтвердить дату публикации произведения на своём сайте и не допускать публикации копий на нём же. Но злоумышленник теоретически может опубликовать произведение задним числом на другом сайте и сфальсифицировать доказательства более ранней публикации.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2020)

----------


## sergey

> В том и дело, что по электронной почте никак. Я же написал, что только файлами принимают. По электронной почте-то я знаю как отправлять, но этот вариант отпадает. И знакомый настройщик-компьютерщик, как назло в длительной командировке. Можно было бы позвонить ему, но глухой.


Технически это очень просто. На разных сервисах могут быть отличия в деталях, но в общем, я думаю, примерно везде одинаково. Опишу для Яндекса. Если у вас есть почта на яндексе, то когда заходите на страницу Яндекса, справа вверху будет ваше имя и ссылки - "почта, написать письмо, диск". Нажимаете на "диск". В открывшейся странице слева вверху будет ссылка "Загрузить". Выбираете файл на своем компьютере и загружаете. 
Теперь ваш файл размещен на серверах Яндекс-диска ("в облаке", как говорят), но доступен только вам. 
Чтобы поделиться им с другими, нажав правую кнопку мыши на строке с файлом, выбираете "поделиться". Система откроет файл для доступа и сгенерирует ссылку на него. Эту ссылку потом добавляете в письмо, получатель сможет загрузить файл себе. Доступ к файлу есть у тех, у кого есть ссылка на него. Когда загружаете файл в облако, то там в окошке, показывающем ход загрузки, есть кнопка "поделиться", так что можно это и сразу сделать.
Если не хотите больше давать доступ, то выбираете на странице "диск" строчку с файлом, нажимаете правую кнопку мыши и выбираете "удалить ссылку".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Интересно, а в литературной деятельности есть понятие  исходника 
или это чисто технически невозможно

----------


## Балдинг

> Интересно, а в литературной деятельности есть понятие  исходника 
> или это чисто технически невозможно


Не эксперт, но, как мне кажется, тут работает общая схема в контексте доказательства в судебном процессе. Например, написанное шариковой ручкой, так слышал, лучше поддается хронологической [что актуально при установлении приоритета] экспертизе, чем жидкими чернилами.
Отсюда для практического разума, страдающего паранойей, может быть дана рекомендация: пишите шариковой ручкой, не выбрасывайте рукописи. Вот этот вот рукописный текст будет исходником.
В случае, если параноик пишет сразу в компьютер, то у файлов есть что-то вроде "экзифа", где время его создания и все такое фиксируется. Отсюда практическая рекомендация практическому уму параноика: доставая 10-летний текст, приступая к его редактуре для издания, пересохраните его под новым именем, и не удаляйте с винчестера первые оригинальные файлы рукописи. Еще лучше, завершая произведение, сохраните его в двух разных файлах с отличающимися именами, все последующие манипуляции производите с одним из них, а оригиналы храните в "первозданном" виде -- они и будут исходниками.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не эксперт, но, как мне кажется, тут работает общая схема в контексте доказательства в судебном процессе. Например, написанное шариковой ручкой, так слышал, лучше поддается хронологической [что актуально при установлении приоритета] экспертизе, чем жидкими чернилами.
> Отсюда для практического разума, страдающего паранойей, может быть дана рекомендация: пишите шариковой ручкой, не выбрасывайте рукописи. Вот этот вот рукописный текст будет исходником.
> В случае, если параноик пишет сразу в компьютер, то у файлов есть что-то вроде "экзифа", где время его создания и все такое фиксируется. Отсюда практическая рекомендация практическому уму параноика: доставая 10-летний текст, приступая к его редактуре для издания, пересохраните его под новым именем, и не удаляйте с винчестера первые оригинальные файлы рукописи. Еще лучше, завершая произведение, сохраните его в двух разных файлах с отличающимися именами, все последующие манипуляции производите с одним из них, а оригиналы храните в "первозданном" виде -- они и будут исходниками.


EXIF — это в изображениях, в файлах .docx ничего подобного нет, а если и есть, злоумышленник может это легко подделать. И доказать, что вы сначала скопировали его файл, который он создал в 2007 году, а потом сохраняли его у себя на компьютере под разными именами.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2020)

----------


## Балдинг

> EXIF — это в изображениях, в файлах .docx ничего подобного нет, а если и есть, злоумышленник может это легко подделать. И доказать, что вы сначала скопировали его файл, который он создал в 2007 году, а потом сохраняли его у себя на компьютере под разными именами.


Ну имелось "что-то вроде экзиф" -- данные о создании и/или последней модернизации файла.
Совершенно верно. От гонки вооружений никто не застрахован. Даже параноик.
Ну, как говорит Будда, "что поделаешь", работайте с нормальными издателями, пишите от руки и храните рукописи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2020)

----------


## Aion

> Интересно, а в литературной деятельности есть понятие  исходника 
> или это чисто технически невозможно


Есть. Чисто технически невозможно его отсутствие)

----------


## Шенпен

> Сообщение от Владимир Николаевич
> 
> 
> Интересно, а в литературной деятельности есть понятие исходника 
> или это чисто технически невозможно
> 
> 
> Есть. Чисто технически невозможно его отсутствие)


Рукописи не горят ©  :Cool:

----------

Aion (08.11.2020), Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> EXIF — это в изображениях, в файлах .docx ничего подобного нет.


Да, у меня  вопрос о чём то таком, типа raw исходника в фотографии
или
исходных файлов чертежа, деталей сборки, объектов и\или персонажей трёхмерной сцены, ....

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Рукописи не горят ©


особенно, нотариально заверенные   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergey

Если кто не не в курсе или не читал, то вот на всякий случай для информации. Про авторское право написано в главе 70 Гражданского кодекса РФ.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2020)

----------


## Aion

> Рукописи не горят ©


Тертоны не тонут...  :Cool:

----------


## Александр Казань

Не подскажете, что это за издательство такое, что в бумажном виде бесплатно готовы издать.
Ну и вообще непонятное требование прислать файл не в электронном письме. Глупость какая то. Напишите электронное письмо, приложите файл и отправьте.
Ну и как юрист могу сказать, что после того, как вы отправите файл со своего ПК на официальный адрес издательства, никто не сможет присвоить себе ваши авторские права. Это самый простой вариант защиты прав. Главное, из папки отправленное никогда не удаляйте.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2020)

----------

